# Best size lens for High School Graduation on football stadium outdoors?



## AccentPhoto (May 19, 2009)

I am shooting a high school graduation in two days. I've been in the hospital and recovering from a bone infection that I got. Now I am scrambling to get my act together for this job I've had scheduled. I do all their work with proms, homeocomings, etc., but this is their first commencment (new school) and my first commencment, which they know. They said they love my work and we would do the "first" graduation together.  Now I am having doubts if my wide angle lens is good enough. My camera is a Canon EOS 5D but my wide angle is a Tamron 28-75mm 1:2.8. The lens is great, but I'm concerned. I will be photographing hand-off of the diplomas, etc. I am probably being paranoid. I plan to try to stand as close as I can. I also have a Canon 70-200 lens, but I use it more for portraiture work, which is my favorite. It's much too heavy to use for a few hours straight too.

This is also in the early evening at 7 pm, just the start of dusk. Fireworks afterwards. Can anybody recommend good settings for that period of time and for later, with fireworks? I know this is a lot of quesions, sorry, but i really don't have anybody to turn to. Thanks to anybody who has some suggestions....


----------



## benhasajeep (May 20, 2009)

My suggestion is to buy a monopod.  Let it hold up the 70-200 for 2 hours for you.  Especially if you a bit tired from your recovery.


----------



## nrois02 (May 20, 2009)

^agreed. that sounds like a good solution or just set up a tripod were you like and sit there and shoot. or if you want a smaller lighter lens you could rent a decent one from a photo store for the day.


----------

